# Darrell's 2018 project



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I hope these pictures post successfully. I believe the my chart is common Bermuda. I have mowed it low. It is starting to green up. The soil is very soft and easily leaves footprints and tire treads. I am hoping to top dress with sand this year in order to smooth that out. This will be my first time to ever do that. I am open to any advice.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! Where in Arkansas are you?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Little Rock


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Will this rut have to be fixed in stages?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Will this rut have to be fixed in stages?


Maybe if you get some erosion from hard rains. I would go ahead and fill it all the way up though - then top off as needed until the Bermuda grows across.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks. Do you mean with sand when I do my top dressing over the rest of the lawn?

I hope the sand gives some sturdiness to the turf so it doesn't bog so easily with mowing and walking. I know I need to learn to drive straighter in my truck!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Thanks. Do you mean with sand when I do my top dressing over the rest of the lawn?


Yes, that would work - or depending on how deep it is you could add some dirt first.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I had the same kind of ruts on both sides of my driveway when my wife was driving :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I had the same kind of ruts on both sides of my driveway when my wife was driving :lol:


Was it @GrassDaddy that ended up with a rut in his renovation out near the street - and at the end of it found his wife's vehicle?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I had the same kind of ruts on both sides of my driveway when my wife was driving :lol:


you aren't alone.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same kind of ruts on both sides of my driveway when my wife was driving :lol:
> ...


Our next house *WILL*] have a circular driveway. She can't back up worth a damn either. :lol:


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I have to admit, I'm the culprit here.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

My rut included a broken sprinkler head. Her remark; "well, you shouldn't have put it there."


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Ware said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same kind of ruts on both sides of my driveway when my wife was driving :lol:
> ...


Haha she'd kill me if she knew I told people and she'd kill me more if she knew it was still being talked about =P


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

I've mown the Bermuda low, set hatched manually with a rake, and applied masonry sand. I've also watered it in.

Now, what about fertilizer? Would it make sense to use a starter fert with higher phos given I'm wanting the turf to fill in and grow? Recommendations?


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Grass is filling in. The low spots still have a ways to go.


----------

